# Verslavingen > Roken >  Zyban-stoppen met roken

## elenor

is er iemand die ervaring heeft met zyban? zo ja kun je me dan vertellen wat? ik slik het nu 17dagen en ben alleen maar aan het huilen! :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

zyban (wellbutrin) is een anti depressievum dat in lagere dosering wel wordt gebruikt als middel om met roken te stoppen, 150mg,
als je het voor depressies krijgt kan het natuurlijk wel kloppen want de klachten worden eerst erger.
mijn vriendin heeft het als AD gekregen en kwam uit op 300mgXR, zei heeft er wat AD betreft heel veel aan, terwijl andere middelen niet hielpen
zelf heb ik het een poosje geslikt om te stoppen met roken.
maar ik had al goede AD dus heb verergering niet zo ervaren.
ben benieuwd waarom je het krijgt,
als AD of als antirookmiddel
suc6

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ook benieuwd voor wat je Zyban neemt?
Kijk eens in de rubriek verslavingen bij 'stoppen met roken mbv Zyban'!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Elenor,

Krijg jij zyban als Ad? 
In de rubriek "Roken" staan er verschillende ervaringen met Zyban...
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## elenor

ik krijg zyban voorgeschreven als ondersteuning voor het stoppen met roken.maar moest eerst andere medicijnen afbouwen. maar ben een paar dagen verder en nu gaat het wel weer wat beter. maar nog niet gestopt met roken.maar ook daar ga ik aan werken.
groetjes elenor

----------


## Agnes574

Ik wens je héél veel succes Elenor ,
hopelijk lukt het je om te stoppen met roken!
Houdt echter alle bijwerkingen van het middel in de gaten en als je een bijwerking hebt die niet in de bijsluiter vermeld staat, meld dit dan aan je arts of apotheker!

Succes!!!

----------

